# Find One thing you have in Common with the person above!



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

*Find something you have in Common with the person above you*

Hey guys..

When you post, find one common thing you have with the person above you. I'll give you a hint if you can't come up with anything: You're both on SAS!

I recommend looking at their avatar/profile to get an idea!

Have fun.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

You and I both like Pink Floyd and we have similar turn ons (which you already pointed out once before :b)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Potatoes, FTW!!!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

EDIT: Doh! Anymouse deleted her post again. (tsk tsk)

Okay... well.... we both like Nick Cave. (And potatoes. But come on, who doesn't like potatoes.)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

both like electronica


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome thread idea, meepie!

rawrboy and I are both Pinoy so our relatives are all loud and gossipy.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both love conan!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

we both love procrastinating.

@silentcliche ain't that the truth...


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

we're both 19


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

We both have _excellent_ taste in dogs.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We're both a**holes.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We both fear the police more than we fear crime. :um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

We both enjoy reading.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

We both enjoy history


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

We both live in Vancouver


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

We both used to be secret operative spies and both love Good Will Hunting.

:um


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

irishness


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

We're both silent.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

We both make music


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We both enjoy music immensely. :3


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

At the time that I write this message, we both seem to be online.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

We both know my mother.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

We (may, according to his avatar) have the same sense of humor.

If not, we both like rock!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It seems that we both enjoy trippy ****.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

We like Green Day!


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

MichaelWesten said:


> We're both in my attic.


Get out, I own your attic now, lol. 

Hmm, I guessing Meepie likes pie, so's we have that in common. :3


----------



## drownthecity (Jan 11, 2010)

We're both female.. ^_^


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

We're both Canadian.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

We're both awesome


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

we both like Conan


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We both regard Conan as our hero.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

were both in the anime manga group


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We both play the guitar. C:


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both daydream a lot.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

We both have the word boy in our usernames and we also have both posted at least 733 posts


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

we're both sexting your mother. wait... what?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

er...we both don't smoke


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

were both 23


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

we're both american.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

We are both blowing bubbles in our avatars


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

We both have K's in our user names (does that count?)


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We both love riding bikes. :0)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

We're both hopelessly shy and we both have brown eyes


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

we both like camping and walking


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

we both like camping, walking and drawing and suffer similar disorders


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

we are gona marry each other in the future. Sorry couldnt resist K..you know im joking :b :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

We are both fully paid-up members of the Human race.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

We both have a flickr account


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

we both like wearing all black cloths (i think) lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we're both from America


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

We both have about 800 posts


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

We both like physical attraction (though i havent listed it..looks do matter to me)


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

We're both artistic. Although I'm more musically-inclined. I can't draw for **** :lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

We're both dark.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

We're both female. I put in a lot of effort there.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

We like a LOT of the same music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We both have 30+ friends here at SAS.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

We both are into psychedelics (if you indeed are a toad licker as you claim to be)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

We both like classic rock


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

We both have good taste in movies and music


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We both love the movie Pee-Wee's Big Adventure, and we both have beautiful dark brown hair and dark brown eyes. ^^


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

we're awesome lowercasers.

edit: SOMEBODY deleted their post and now mine makes no sense.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

We both make animal sounds.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

We both like to murder eggs for the purpose of an enjoyable breakfast.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We're both turned on by chocolate!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I see bunnies on your profile! Bunnies! 'nuff said.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

We're both in our 30s, non-religious, and like chocolate and Canada.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

We both like chocolate and Canada & I'm guessing sunshine because his profile pic has the gorgeous sun


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

We both like reading, films and cooking.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I totally have a bob. Don't know if you still have one.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both like ridiculously long walks. I like mine on the beach.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

We both like the Beatles


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

We're both subject to the relentless pull of gravity.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

We both think we're boring, but I think we're both just imagining that


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

We both enjoy sleeping, and hope that someday we're going to be happy. (I hold out more hope for you. )

(P.S. - I like your signature)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

We're both Etsy addicts, we both love chocolate and we both have excellent taste in music


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

We're both looking forward to the day when bunnies rule the world.
We both like Gorky's Zygotic Mynci.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We're both agnostic.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

we both dont smoke


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

we both like art..though you are much better than me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

We both have two X chromosomes.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both like the bell jar - I remember loving that book!!!


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

fingertips said:


> we're awesome lowercasers.
> 
> edit: SOMEBODY deleted their post and now mine makes no sense.


Bahahahaha! Best edit ever. :b

@Jhanniffy: We both like reading, walking, and playing the guitar. ^_^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

We both joined when we were 17 xD.
We both have glasses.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Apparently, we both enjoy mainstream music as our guilty pleasures lol.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We both love Jurassic Park. Boo-yeah! :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ It's seriously a great movie. We both daydream often (and I daydream a lot!)


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

We both believe in the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I believe in and believe in eating the flying spagetti monsters.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both love music with all our hearts and try to write our own (or at least i aspire to)


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

We both like chili peppers.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both have an appreciation for nature


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We're both teens. Hee. :b

EDIT: I totally stole the hundredth post.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

We both like smart people


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We're both the same age. :O


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

We both like reading, video games, anime, candy, archery, music, drawing, goofing around on the computer, and watching horror movies.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

gaTess said:


> We both like reading, video games, anime, candy, archery, music, drawing, goofing around on the computer, and watching horror movies.


Dang, why aren't we friends yet? :high5

We're both non-smokers and non-drinkers 'cause we're awesome. :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We're both in your attic. Wait what?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

We're both not wearing bras.

I'M SO SICK OF HEARING BOTH!


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> We're both in your attic. Wait what?


Oh no you didn't. 

@strawberryjulius:We both like Ponyo, strawberries, and we're sick of hearing the word 'both'.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

we have a lot in common actually! i guess ill go with chocolate,i love chocolate too


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

We both have arrogance as a turnoff! Excellent.

Edit: We both tried to post below SilentOrchestra, you just beat me.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> We both have arrogance as a turnoff! Excellent.
> 
> Edit: We both tried to post below SilentOrchestra, you just beat me.


Well now the tables have turned! Muhahaha! :twisted

We both find rudeness a turn off, Because being impolite is, like, so unsexy.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

We both like good music


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We both are Conan fans.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> We're both not wearing bras.
> 
> I'M SO SICK OF HEARING BOTH!




We both like Happy Gilmore


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We both like The Beatles, RHCP, and Nirvana.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> We both like The Beatles, RHCP, and Nirvana.


We both like Nirvana, and both of us would like to hug a polar bear.

(well, who wouldnt?!) :yes


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^lmao 

We both like animals


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

we both live in florida


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

christ~in~me said:


> we both live in florida


We both want to live in Florida


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We're both Irish :clap


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm of Irish descent, and I've always wanted to go to the west of Ireland


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Of Montreal (Listed as Oh Montreal unless there is an Oh Montreal band running oot and aboot, correct me if I'm wrong) is your first band listed in your musical tastes and I just happen to be listening to them right now.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

We both share an overwhelming desire to kill Glenn Beck. Probably.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both like British things


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Our avvies are shots of us taking pictures of ourselves in a mirror although you are (arguably :b) prettier than me.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

we are both kick ***..you are kick ***..im kick ***..simple as that. ha


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

This guy doesn't x) We both like Deat Poets Society and Superbad

Carpe Diem


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We are both from Texas. Well, at least she is.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

We are both in our 30's.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We have "MAN" in our usernames :lol.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We both like Swing Out Sister, Tears For Fears, and Depeche Mode.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

We both love indie/experimental music


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

were both socially retarded


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

We both like ladies with glasses.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

we both have big hair, somewhere. i'm not being rude.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We both are posting in this topic


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

We both punch people with elbows.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We both have awesome blogs. 8D


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

She's been to my attic?!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We have the same username.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

we both don't have the same username.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

We are both 20, make that the last two posters.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

we both enjoy awkwardness (to a degree I do anyway)..even moreso in women..sooo sexy


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We have both changed our profiles from the original


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

We both joined the site in January of this year!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

we are both female


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We are both dangerously drunk right now


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We are both 30.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

All three of us are 30 lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We're both 30


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both have a 0 at the end of our age


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

WE're both young and fun! YipprTY!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

We are the Borg. Lower your shields, and surrender your ship. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service ours. Resistance is futile.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

We both hail from Canada, except one of us decided he was too good for this country!!!! :blank


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nothing...jk
We are both Cary Grant fans


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We put both our body types as babe! jk ;P


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We're both procrastinators!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We're both unemployed


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Neither of us drink or smoke.

Btw - that food pic in your profile is making me hungry


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like american history x


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

We are both creep magnets.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

<33333
we both like regina spektor


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

we are both insanely awesome. Gee that was hard.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

We have positive attitudes. Oh yeah, baby.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Given your staus I assume we both love at home teeth whitening kits.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We're both too cool for school 8)


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

We're both in CA


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

Er, uhh...We both like music? (Sorry, we don't really have anything in common. >.< )


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

We both like good cartoons!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Me also like cartoons


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like dolphins


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both love Dub16


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

We both have butlers and houses with 300 rooms. Don't we Dub


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, Yes we do! We're both posh! Me and Lucy are the poshest people on the site!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like the basketball diaries


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

We both have dreamy bedroom eyes.

Edit: that was for dub

Edit: for kosher - we're both creep magnets! :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both love Moe


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

We both like squirrels.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We are both unemployed, inattentive, procrastinating non-drivers.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both fail at life :\


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both have a pet leprechaun


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

we both like milkybars


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We both like to draw


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

We both like Incubus and Radiohead


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

We both be born in 88!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Her posts always make me giggle and we're both born in the best year EVA.

EDIT: I guess I had a combination of the compliment the person above you and find something in common with the person above you =X


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We both like Dumb and Dumber. ^^


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We're both friends with Mercurochrome.


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

We both think your signature Rocks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

We both like music, just not the same kind. :b


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

We are both awesome and we live in the same city! :boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both love gecko's


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both like U2


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

California. You live there, I was born there lol.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

We're both afraid of getting shot!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We're both baseball fans.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both like scrabble (although I suck at it).


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

We both like scrabble too lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

we both like scrabble


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We both have zero blog entries.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

We both were the result of a sperm and egg.

Btw, jazz is awesome.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

we both like the Harry Potter books


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both like going for walks


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

We both like the Foo Fighters


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both like Foo Fighters


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

We both like cheesy comedies.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

we both like british accents


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

we both like the beatles


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We both were once 16 years old.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We were both once a fetus.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Both 20


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm assuming we've both been in Eyre square supermacs at some point. mmmm garlic chip and cheese who's with me?!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

we are both 23


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We're both turned off by smokers. I'm not turned off by heavy drinkers, but by alcoholics.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both like third Eye Blind


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

We both like comedians!


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

We both like drawing - badly


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both don't like arrogant people


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

we both like conan


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we're both young


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

We're both hippie chicks.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

We're from the Pacific Northwest (Tacoma)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

We're both nonsmokers.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Neither of us is obsessed with Mary Hart from "Entertainment Tonight".


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We both love homemade mac and cheese.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

We both live the same distance from eachother :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

We both have names that begin with the letter J.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

we both like queen


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like lennon


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both aren't going to let our anxieties stop us from entertaining others.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like good music


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

we both like Bob Dylan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We're both in our 30s.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

We both like the Simpsons. 

(Or at least, I liked them when they were good. I stopped watching ages ago. Am I missing anything?)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We both stopped watching The Simpsons ages ago. I don't think we've been missing anything.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We both like listening to music.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Both female, and lived in Florida before and like to elbow punch.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

we both like dolphins :3


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We've both posted in this thread a bunch of times.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

we've both probably posted on this thread too many times :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We're both aware of that, and yet we keep coming back.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

We both like Scrabble!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

we are each other's sisters


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Both got kicked out of the world cup in the first round


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

We were both born in the 80's.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both love Dub16


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

And Squirrels!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha! And we both know who Cowan is!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

hahaha, yeah thats the one! I knew it began with a "C"


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, thats the very man! I wonder did it take him this long to learn my name?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

anymouse said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH (evil genius laugh!)
> it took me this long to learn YOUR name, does that make you an evil genius too?


 without a doubt!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

anymouse said:


> ^ i knew it! you'll have to use the evil genius squirrel as your avatar, yes? or finally your real, cropped picture!


haha, ah no i couldnt be using my own Picture, it wouldnt be right to scare everyone!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^we're both confused...


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We're both female


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

We're both unemployed students. Cool club!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both similar taste in film and music


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

We have spoke to each other on our walls..and we both are kind hearted


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we're both nice people =]


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

all three of us are nice people =P


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is Jesus as equal to my Lucifer.



anymouse said:


> ^ we both hate me.


Hey, stop that now. :squeeze


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We both like Ren & Stimpy!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^We both like literature, including Shakespeare.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both use the force :banana


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We're both 30-somethings.

Wait, I've got a better one: our post counts both end in 81!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> We both use the force :banana


 I know, huh...fellow agnostic here.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ we are both where the heart is. 
I was actually thinking about home is where the heart is today on the way to work.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

We both have a vested interest in a rare seahorse. :shock


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^we both know the feeding cycles of octopi, maybe (or not likely) likely.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

We both post obnoxious simliarities in this thread.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

We are both part of the 18+ Social Group


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

We were both born last century.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ pretty sure I'm the only one you'll have that in common with.

We both lurk the SAS forum at night.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both want to see Ireland win the eurovision just once more!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^we're both going something, something.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^we both have over 4.000 posts. Therefore, we both have a lot of time on our hands too?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^ We both have some books we like in common, such as those by Wally Lamb.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

We like the same book genres.

EDIT: I just realized the thing in common before me was also about books, haha.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like asian things


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

We both like to draw on ourselves. I would say on our wrists but my preference is really on my hand...and it's a heart instead of a smiley...but it's close, haha. It started in middle school actually and it was always black and colored in but this one isn't.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We both like walking.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

We both like scrabble


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We are both addicted to pr0n.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

We're both hermit crabs


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

We can both quote Shakespeare.

OK, so all I have is the "to be or not to be" line, but it's something!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

We both have had the same avatar for a really, really long time.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We're both perfectionists.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We're both friends with EagerMinnow84.


----------



## anxcited (Jun 11, 2010)

We both like to play scrabble and most likely excel in it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Never been kissed


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't smoke. Don't drink. Don't ****. Okay I drink. But I'd rather be ****ing and smoking.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That's good, because I drink as well.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both have dogs that we love


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We both don't wanna not get stoned (?). Okay, I'm making things up and crossing my fingers.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

we are the same age.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We both can program in PERL.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We both joined in 2005.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We have almost nothing in common.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both had cake batter icecream!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We both like gypsy jazz.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

kosherpiggy said:


> we both had cake batter icecream!


yeah, but i ate mine on the floor :\

^^we're both procrastinators


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We're both oner 18


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

We both like sunflowers.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

We're both a part of my fan club!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we're both cool :]


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

We're both insomniacs / think Conan is awesome


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

We both dispense carbon dioxide into the air:boogie


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

We're from the same city (hey when i was born, Mississauga was still area code 416)


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

We both like pizza


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Both like eating for a hobby


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both enjoy thrillers.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We are both only 20 years of age. (I live in denial)


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

We both appreciate great people!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both do funny things with socks! (well Hopes wears them inside-out, and I never wear matching socks!)


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

We both like Braveheart.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

We both like drawing and have personalized our profiles


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

We'd both like to see the Governator back in the movie business.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We both have September birthdays.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both love to get completely stark naked and frolic in the garden while singin the theme tune to Batman.

(not both of us at the same time though. That would just be weird)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Weird schmeird. I'm game if you are.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyway, moving on . . .


----------



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

We're both worth 1 point in scrabble.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We're both friends with Sash.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

We both listen to Oldies music!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

We both like to listen music ;>


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^who doesn't! 

We both think life sucks


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

We both think Steven Spielberg did a pretty good job with Jurassic Park.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

We both like rollercoasters


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

We both lovelovelove dogs.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Neither of us is ever even remotely sarcastic, we would not debase ourselves by stooping to such a level. :roll


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

we both like photography


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We are both quirky/cute/funny people when we are with parents/at home and online with people I we are comfortable with.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

we're both americans, born on Earth of human parents.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both have awesome icons ! : D


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Judging from her picture in the other thread, we both had pizza for dinner.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We both have the word 'Silent' In our usernames! Awesome! 8D


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

We both played The Sims at some point in our lives.


----------



## anxcited (Jun 11, 2010)

We both like the same type of girls. (I sense competition. jk )


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both want to see a Fraggle fight a Smurf!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

building our bunkers for ww3. Everyone should be doing it


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> building our bunkers for ww3. Everyone should be doing it


We'll both be living in Canada soon enough, that's in enough in common for me with this hooligan!!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both have the same favourite colours


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We're both bloody Irish, or at least my beard is.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

She's scared like me. She said so explicitly.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We both enjoy california


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we're both awesome=)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^:high5 

we both like making lame jokes!

*edit: i mean unlame haha, lame is often fun though


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

of course!
we both like batman


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

We'll both be watching Conan's new TBS show.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We both like The Office.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

We both like The Office.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both have Papa-Smurf slippers


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like Conan!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

We're both females haha


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both have above 1,000 posts : D


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I think we both have been or are addicted to this site. Lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like pink


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm how'd you know?...
I'm actually wearing pink atm..ur good!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

haha im psychic 

we both like Michael Jackson


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok physic your impressing me here.
Did you see This Is IT?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

not yet.
did you?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both like FleetWood Mac....that made me excited


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like A Little Princess


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

kosherpiggy said:


> we both like A Little Princess


My favourite childhood film I need to watch it soon again

We both have curly/wavy hair


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Neither of us fought in the Korean War.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We both enjoy lurking.



jhanniffy said:


> My favourite childhood film I need to watch it soon again


Aww, same here! I've always loved _A Little Princess_! :')


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

aww<33

we both like Disney movies


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

we're both up really early in the mornin


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both should be asleep


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We live in the same time zone.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like The Simpsons


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> We both played The Sims at some point in our lives.


How do you know such things?

*Somebody's Watching Me starts playing.*

:b

@KosherPiggy: Same goes for me! :yes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both have brown eyes and brown hair


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

We both love Conan!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

We both love Conan


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

We all love Conan!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

We lub the "string dance."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We're SAS Friends (I was going to say something else that we have in common, but I think she removed the information so I won't say it).


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

We both enjoy running.


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

We both live one or two states away from Tennessee and Kentucky.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

firefox> IE


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both watched the roast of hasselhoff


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Coco, Colbert, and Stewart!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

white freakin teeth


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

We both think Adam Sandler is funny. xD


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We both love cats.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

We both like the game Scrabble


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> We both like the game Scrabble


we have both licked Demps underpants


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

We both like squirrels. I like mine with bbq sauce.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

We both enjoy conversing through msn whilst working


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both have two eyes and a nose....al lest I do anyways


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

We can both list our locations as "West of Ireland".


----------



## LittleOwl (Aug 17, 2010)

We both have family in Canada.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We both enjoy reading "the classics."


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We are both number 1


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both have 1,000+ posts


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We're both still teenagers (I like to be a wishful thinker sometimes)


----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

We're both 20...lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

We'd both be rather surprised to wake up one morning and find a one-horned rhinoceros in our kitchen.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

We both like horror movies


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we're both dreamers =]


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

we're both dreamers


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

we're both dreamers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

we're both dreamers


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

We were both born in May


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

we're both animal luvers


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We're both Swedish


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Irish folk


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We're both irish


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

we both think our animal of preference will take over the world


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both prefer Squirrels to penguins and we both have tattoos saying "Dub Rules" on our back-sides


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both live in a dream word....Penguins my dear penguins!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We are both king and queen of Dreamworld! And its squirrels who rule Jan, squirrels!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both know this is an important message


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We both want to burn that video and make a Vid aboot da squirrels instead


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both know ^that^ is not true


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> We're both Swedish


i am swedish? didn't know that :sus


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

lazy calm said:


> i am swedish? didn't know that :sus


We are both Norwegian


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

We are both Uzbekistanian


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

We are both Uzbekistanian (since when is that in Scandanavia?)


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

We both like smurfs


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

We're both *realists*.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

We both have a disturbing amount of things in common. Do I know you?!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

We both like poker.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

We both like to draw!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like WordGirl


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both have colour in our signature


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

We are both 20.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

we are both an army of one


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

we both know how to read.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

We are both girls


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

we both like taking things apart


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We're both super awesome and have higher IQs than goats!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We are both damn yankees.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

We both have an account with Yahoo.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

we're both likin spongebob..am I riiite?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

we both love music apparently


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

We are both non-smokers


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

We both like the Scissor Sisters and Starbucks.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We both weren't allowed to post in August.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Neither of us has breast implants.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

In a situation of trouble, we both wonder what Dr. Phil would do. :lol


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

We both live in England


----------



## Dina (Sep 11, 2010)

We both like reading.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both have brown eyes :]


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

we're both in a collaboration. oh wait, that broke up :\


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

We both like Scott Pilgrim Vs The World, I am assuming. :lol


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

we both created our accounts in the last couple of months


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

Both of our names start with 'S' cause' our parents knew good names when they heard em'. (Lol! XD)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

We're both...cheese lovers! yey! :teeth :boogie :clap :banana :eyes :evil :spank :yay :high5 opcorn


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

We both like THE BEATLES ! and Adam sandler movies!!


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm guessing we both use Road Runner as our home page. :b


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We both like A.I.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

^ We are both students & Deftones fans.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

we both are good lookin people ;p


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^ditto ;P


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

<Insert something about CoCo here>


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

[insert something about us both being filipino...oh wait]


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Insertion O_O


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ "it's like a sweater that someone keeps knitting....and knitting.....AND KNITTING!"


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We both live in Florida


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We both got big hair somewhere


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We have veeeeery close post counts.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We have nothing in common, not even gender. Next.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ok, before, up there, I was saying I like that movie too. just, you know, to be clear. clear and confusing.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

:teeth We both draw~


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

We're both female...


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Likes ninjas.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

we both like ninjas


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Ninjas!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ninja?>?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

ninjas!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

High integrity!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We both love Plath!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

We are both 30 year old atheist guitarists who are not alive enough.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

We both like a lot of the same movies.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we're both loners


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

We're both Conan fans.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both are legal


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

We are both female.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Both live in England.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Both once killed a man, I assume.


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

we're both 30 year old atheists who like sylvia plath


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ We both like David Bowie, The Cure and The Smiths. And Sylvia Plath


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

we're both female, and both 24


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Both 24, list drawing as hobbies (although I bet she is much better at it, having gone on to do a degree in it n all ), like Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Let the Right One In and PJ Harvey.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^We're both moderators of this forum


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:lol 

^ We're both imaginative and members of the 4000+ posts club.


----------



## mp333 (Apr 24, 2010)

I wanna be an american Jet Set too!!


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

We're both... over 20.


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

Judging by the profile, we both like Arcade Fire


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

We're both basketball fans.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Both have Social Anxiety!


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

We are both citizens of Earth!


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

We both live in the southern part of the U-nited states ov 'merica


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

We both live in Florida.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Both of us are big AFI fans.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

The two people above me are cool for being from florida.

Edit: The two people above mrbojangles!

Me and mrbojangles are both in our early 20's


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Yet another Floridian here :3


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Simpsons fans!


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

we both have 'SAS Member' as our status


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

We both live in Europe


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We both lack SAS crushes and therefore feel lost


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

We both like Sylvia Plath.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

we both like all like sylvia plath


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We both like Radiohead


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

We both like Depeche Mode


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We both have unmasked the Batman. Sun Ra never accomplished that feat.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We have both visited this thread in the last two minutes.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

We both read Bartleby. (supposedly)


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

We both find moderately creepy dolls aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

We both like the color blue.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Neither of us smoke


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Were both the same age.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

What are the odds, we're both from Toronto :yes


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

We both have been to Toronto, although the last time I was there was for my senior class trip in 1991.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

we both joined this site in January of 2011


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

we both watched the show "Doug" when we were younger. 
At least I'm assuming you've watched it because of your avatar


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

We both joined in 2009!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

We both smoke. Or at least did at some point. Even though you used bleedin' menthols :no


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Shwee both skinny.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

We've both been to the magical world of Narnia and talked to the Lion.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

We both live in Scandinavia


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Elmo watches us while we sleep. :um


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We both talk to troll dolls about pokemon fun facts.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, faster on the trigger than me. We're both male and in our 30's.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

were both male...i hope lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

We're both human, allegedly.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

both of our birthdays are in May


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

We both list Ozzy under Music in our profile.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

We're both fans of spanking and guns. Holla!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

We're both Canadian, eh


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

We're both 22.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

we both watch death note


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Have both spoken to Indigo Flow/Rach before in some way (according to your profile) :b


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

We have similar grades.

And we both like English literature.

And other languages.

And hate the natural sciences academically


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Both students.

Both live in Europe.

Both have birthday in March.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Both 21


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

We both like dogs.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Both born in the same year.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Both should not be on here but rather doing college work :b


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

We both like photography although I prefer making videos these days.


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Both have a Playstation 3.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


> Both should not be on here but rather doing college work :b


That's definitely true. :b

Linked to that it might be what I have in common with Rasmus - both procrastinators.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Both have red hair somewhere.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

We are both well acquainted with worms and dirt.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I see we both share a common addiction to caffiene, although I do prefer mine cold.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

We both like Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

we both dont blog here


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

We have the same taste in comedies!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

We both know who Ford Prefect is!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

we both are mods 8)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Likes Beavis & Butthead! :b


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Both female


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Neither of us drive, both are single and looking. :b

(That is according to your profile. )


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

We are both single and good looking:b:b:b


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

We both have two syllabled first name.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> We are both single and good looking:b:b:b


I don't know the 2nd part for myself but thanks. :b 

What I have in common with Shanice above me is being a good student by doing all my school work and getting decent grades (...purely at the will of anxiety). Sorry that was a copy and paste from your profile.


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

^ We've both had SA our whole lives


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

We're both fairly new here.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Ummmm..... we both live in North America.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

We both like Alice in Chains


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> We both like Alice in Chains


We both like American Beauty. And Pearl Jam! :clap


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

oh boy, I could name a few from this one but we both like the film BLADE RUNNER! ("all those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain.
time to die"...so heartbreaking)


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

We both make up characters in our heads


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

We both have distinct and unique personalities (although mine is probably better)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

We both seem to spend most of our time on SAS in the Just For Fun section.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

We're both pretty but in very different ways. Hint: I'm ugly.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

awesomeness 
respect for each other


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

we both are cool kids 8)


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

We both enjoy the phrase "cool kids!":b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

We both love the rain.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

we're both 19...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

We both like Spirited Away.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

We both like writing!


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

we are both agnostic


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

We both don't smoke.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

We both live in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

We both "sometimes" drink.. haha


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

We both miss our deceased siamese cats. Her name was Angel.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

We both are interested in arts and craft


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

We're both loners


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

We're both loners and like receiving messages from people on here.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

We both spend far to much time on the internet


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Many things I think.
But just to pick one: We both like guitars :high5


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

we are both a member of the penguins group


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh yeah..
I've been meaning to go there more often :b

Also both in the 18+ club :um


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

We both have atheist listed under religion.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

We're both single, socially inept, from Canada and we like The Office tv show


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

We both have an interest in Chemistry


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

We're both not Christians and have r's in our usernames.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I dunnno....we're both from the same planet (I hope  )


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

We were both born in May


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

We both enjoy Nirvana, The Kinks, CCR, Queen, REM and the Ramones. I only took a quick glance, there may have been others.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

We both joined in the month of December, both from Onatrio and we're both 22


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

We both are hypnotized by rainbow frogs :O


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

We're both part of a cute couple :b


----------



## mightyman (Mar 10, 2010)

the About Me section of our profile is virtually empty


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

We're both hard *** mofos who don't take **** from no one!


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I am a fan of black & white prints.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

We're both in our 20s.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

we both like to eat lobsters


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

We both are funny.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

we both joined SAS in Feb


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

we both post on this section


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

We both love to jam out to songs with our hair^^^just like his avatar:3


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

We are both 18+


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

We are both Asian


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

We both are asian (or I should, we three)!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

We both have GIF avatars


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

We are both members of the Vegan Group.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

We are both part of the Vegan Club.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We're both Simpsons fans.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

We both live in New England.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

We're the same age :boogie.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

We are from Ontario!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Both our usernames start with Steve!


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

we both don't let the fact that we are not good at something stop us from enjoying it. you ,basketball / me, singing (TERRIBLE!) but I won't stop!


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Groomer eh? I work with animals too!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

We both drink socially.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Both of us dislikes smoking


----------



## Chelllliiee (Mar 22, 2011)

We're both straight, LOL.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

We're both Libras!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

We both like the Beatles and the Simpsons.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

We both like Foreigner (and other bands).


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I also like the Beatles and the simpsons. :clap


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

We are both named Daniel.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

We both love Will Ferrel. google ron bergandy.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

She's from California and I used to be, and soon will be again, from there.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

We are both male, of average body types, don't smoke and drink sometimes..though I probs drink less than sometimes ha.


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

We both have BDD


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

cinnamon girl said:


> We both have BDD


Really. I did not realise that. Well in that case..I guess another thing we have in common is the fact we both obsess about a single or numerous parts of our body, enough to seriously affect our lives lol. Though I shouldn't laugh really..coz I know and experience first hand how utterly destroying BDD can be.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I have BDD to.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

We both like the simpsons


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

We're both lonely I guess.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Seems to be a gamer like me.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Based on the username and the avatar I would like to say that we both like cheesecake


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

we are both shy


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

Both of us dont smoke and drink & are of the same age.


----------



## 442 (Mar 1, 2011)

Joined this site in the same month


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

We're both people who don't take crap from nobody and are really buff and sexy and cool and intellijint and awesome most of all!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Both of us like India


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

We both like Harry Potter ^^


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

We are both Atheists


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

We both enjoy reading and games.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 24, 2011)

we are both looking for something in common with the person above us.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

we both are in our twenties


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

^^We both are girls, don't drink and smoke and have the same dating status.Both are in our mid-20s and both joined this forum in the month of feb


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

We both have SA since 14 years old


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

We don't smoke or drink, we're both straight, we both joined this month, and we both like reading.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

We both have not been officially diagnosed with SA.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

We're both from Canada and enjoy the music of Land Of Talk.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

We're both part of the vegan group and we're both single and from Canada.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

we both enjoy the sound of Morgan Freemans voice


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I have felt exactly what your quote says.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

We are both athletic


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

same as above ^


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Clearly is a sexy individual.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Has a mutual love for teenage mutant ninja turtles :boogie


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

We both enjoy cuddling with each other :boogie :b

:kiss :cuddle :love


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

^ we both use the same font, fontsize, font colour, font language on this forum and i assume he also likes the word 'font'


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

^ 
We both hate insensitivity
We both like the movie shutter island


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^ Both 27


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

we both like photographing flowers lol, and it;s not a girl activity only


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we're both online


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

We both have vaginas


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both like 90s movies


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

We're both dreamers


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


> we both like 90s movies


Say what! Its official i've gone lesbian for you


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

<3
and i also like cherry lemonade


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


> <3
> and i also like cherry lemonade


Thats it, find a dress were getting hitched tonight!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jesus turns me off too


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

We are both atheist


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

were both straight


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

were both located Australia.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

We both like Harry Potter and The Beatles.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

We joined this forum in the same month


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Both 18.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

we both have aminals in our avatars


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

we both.... are male.


----------



## Susan Storm (Jun 30, 2010)

We are both in the UK


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Had a friend named Samantha once. Does that count?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I also get dizzy when i touch fuzzy


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Both fans of 1984 and Nutella.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nutella's the shiznit. and i like some of the music you like


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

we are both 18


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

We both like 'just for fun'


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we're both female


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

we're both shy!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

we both have similar taste


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

We both have a poster of Justin Bieber on our wall that we kiss every night before we go to bed.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lol
we're both funny


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Similar preferences in films, and Nirvana. (music).


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

^ Nirvana


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

We are both into art


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

We both have a bushy tail


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

We both like Japanese movies.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

were both in our 20s


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

weve both gotta thing for monkeys


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

We're both nature lovers


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

We both live in California.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

We both like the song Arials by System Of A Down


----------



## dontbelong (Oct 16, 2014)

We both have multiple conditions


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

We both like to prank people. I'm pretty sure you're the one who pranked me that one time with that vid.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

we both joined SAS in October, though 2 years apart


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Also loves dogs, judging by their group memberships


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

both live in the usa


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

We both watch The Legend of Korra


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Both on SAS...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Both mysteries wrapped in an enigma.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Both not in our 30s


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

He has watched Supersize me


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

We were born the same year


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

we both like exploring


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

we're both human... i think


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

We both watch "Better Call Saul".


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

We both enjoy writing.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

She's my buddy that i haven't talked to for a while


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

thinks trump is a joke


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> We both enjoy writing.


Go to bed.

ZZZZzzzzzzzz.

:evil


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Breathe air.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> thinks trump is a joke


We both have some bitterness


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Gojira said:


> Go to bed.
> 
> ZZZZzzzzzzzz.
> 
> :evil


We both think the other guy is cool (I hope)


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

livetolovetolive said:


> We both think the other guy is cool (I hope)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We both have SA :stu


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

We're not permanently banned from SAS.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

We are both 28


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

We both joined this year.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

we don't like each other ... ?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't really know you, but you're okay. I like some of your threads.

We both posted in this in the same hour.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

We're both girls who like to draw birds.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

meepie said:


> We're both girls who like to draw birds.


She also enjoys complimenting people.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

peace_love said:


> We are both nice people who strive to make the world better one comment at a time


we both prefer pringles over doritos


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

sajs said:


> we both prefer pringles over doritos


Heck yes!! Say no to doritos.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

We both have a beautiful smile.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

DiscardYourFear said:


> We both have a beautiful smile.


Awwww thanks


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

We both do this > :lurk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

We have both been here since May 2015.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

We are both female and like reading.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Xenacat said:


> We are both female and like reading.


Is Christian and likes fashion.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

We both have blog entries on SAS


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like both pie and myself.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

farfegnugen said:


> I like both pie and myself.


We like the same directors! (Great taste)


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

^ We both have an appreciation for The Heads and Morrissey/The Smiths. Oh, wait-that's TWO


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

We're both agnostic.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

we're both Stylers


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

We're both male.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

We registered in the same month and year *0*


----------



## Chinesefood25 (Jan 20, 2016)

We posted today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mmm..... I could go for some Chinese food.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Likes nature


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

we're both 'immature' for our ages 

(admittedly that's sooooomewhat subjective [especially for someone of my age] but eh)


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

complete undertale trash.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Also Undertale trash


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

We both are similar when it comes to music taste as we both like everything that sounds good to us.
Couldn't find more similarities though.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

If I remember correctly, we both like astronomy.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Is an atheist


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

We are both in love with someone


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

We both don't drink.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

We both like computers.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I like garlic, and your username has garlic in it.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I like garlic in my soup.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I like garlic in my soup.


We have had family in the same city area.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We both post a lot .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

We're both fans of the movie _The Notebook_.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I also really like sci-fi movies


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I really like sci-fi movies.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

me three


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

If she's the same person I remember from years ago. She drew a picture of me. And I drew a picture of her.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

We both have a disability, I assume by the username...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We are both males.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

We both like to try new foods.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

username starts with T


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

we both know what that 111 stands for


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

We're both universally liked on here


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

We both have over 500 posts, and less than 1,000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um, we both live in the south.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

We both know who Spencer Reid is


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

we are both young trap lords


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

We're both friends with novar


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## Strawberry14 (Jan 26, 2016)

We both have emoticons/emojis in our signatures.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

We both like to play video games.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We both like listening to music.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

We both joined in 2015


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

we're both joined in june


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

We both feel crappy.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> We both feel crappy.


Who doesn't in this site lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

we are both incredibly sexy people


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

we both living in sleepyville


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

we are both male


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

We both like to breathe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We are MATH addicts :lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

we're both avid Sesame Street aficionados. Well, I'm not, but I've always wanted to live in a garbage can and eat big plates of cookies and I can count at my age level.


----------

